# Nozdormu - Freunde der Allianz sucht



## Lichtfee (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Wir sind eine "alte" Gilde, haben aber nie groß Werbung gemacht.
Wir wollen Gemeinschaft, Benimm und Hilfsbereitschaft. 

Leute die eine Levelgilde suchen oder nur ein seelenloses Konstrukt aus zufälligen Spielern sind bei uns falsch. Wir helfen einander mit Rat und Tat. Level, Alter oder Spielerfahrung sind uns nicht so wichtig.

Gemeinsam Inis gehen, raiden, Erfolge machen oder auch Pvp....
Keine Onlinepflichten d.h. auch Leute die nur gelegentlich online sind bleiben bei uns.

Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst wende dich ingame an Lichtfe, Natal oder Sherog.

Unser Gildenlevel ist 25.

Ts vorhanden und auch genutzt.

es grüßt euch
Lichtfe


----------



## Lichtfee (3. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (15. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (8. Juli 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (16. Juli 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (5. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (24. August 2013)

/push


----------



## assgar (26. August 2013)

Die wäre aber von nöten wenn sich jemand auf eurem Server niederlassen soll,mit Verlaub eure Gildenwerbung ist ziehmlich schlecht formuliert und lieblos.Da hilft auch die enlospusherei nicht viel.....nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an eueren Bewerbern dann klapps auch mit den Membern.


----------



## Lichtfee (10. September 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (6. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (14. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (24. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (8. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (19. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (8. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (26. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (8. Januar 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (18. Mai 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (4. Juni 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (6. Juli 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (22. Juli 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (12. August 2014)

/push


----------



## Lichtfee (9. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------

